# PSE EVO Tuning Help!



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Even a badly out of tune bow will still blow nocks off consistently with field points. Sounds like you need to start over and set the bow to specs what type of equipment do you have access to? Bow press? Draw board? Good weight scale? Tape measure?


----------



## OneLunG (Sep 7, 2010)

Only one I have access to is a bow scale.

I have a shop I can take it to. I've been working with the tech there, but he seems somewhat old school...Seems like when I get the bow he pretty much set the center-shot with a laser and called it tuned....

His advice on my problem was to just sight in with broadheads....and I'm not terribly excited with that, as I feel that the bow would not be shooting to its potential then...

I guess I'm looking for tips on what to tell him to check and that sort of things...?


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Make sure the bow is in specs first of all, and check cam lean at brace height and full draw on a draw board with the top draw stops hitting at the same time or the top cam about 1/2 cable width late. Set nock height max of 1/8" high and use a laser or eyeball center shot so the arrow is lined up with the string. Group tune the bow at 10 yards so your sight is right on, then walk back tune at 10,20,30 yards using the same pin aiming at the same point. If the groups angle to the left like this / move the rest to the right a smidgen. If the groups angle to the right like this \ move the rest to the left a smidgen, do this until the groups are inline with each other and your center shot will be set. Screw in broadheads and shoot, dont be afraid to move the rest to make adjustments. Your sight pins and arrow (centershot) should be right on with the string. Tuning a bow is not by any means setting centershot with a laser and nock height with a bow square then shooting bullet holes in paper. Thats a basic set up and where the tuning begins, my explanation is a quick tuning method and you can fine tune from there by shooting at longer distances. Personally I do this out to 80 yards and my FP's and BH's will group together out to 80 yards.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Get your rest adjusted for centershot by walkback tuning as mentioned above. Then have your shop press the bow and add a twist or two to the left side of the yoke at the top of the bow. The other problem could be the arrow spine being too weak, trying to decipher the arrow chart is a pia. Shoot your bow at the shop as adjustments are made because you might have to do it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## OneLunG (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll try the mentioned stuff and see what happens. I'll post back with results...


----------



## OneLunG (Sep 7, 2010)

I did a french tune today, and I think I've got it about dialed in....I'm still amazed at how much poor form can affect broadhead flight...


----------

